# negative feed backs



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

When I took a ride with uber, I noticed couple things wrong with the car. The guy had a broken rear view mirror and he was driving the wrong listed car. I left the feedback with uber. They responded me with:

"*We work hard to partner with the best drivers, so we are following up with your driver about this immediately."*

When I contacted uber in regarding to seeing my negative feed back, they respond it with:

"I'd like to help however our privacy policy prevents me from providing specific rider or partner ratings for a trip."

Talking about hypocrisy.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> When I took a ride with uber, I noticed couple things wrong with the car. The guy had a broken rear view mirror and he was driving the wrong listed car. I left the feedback with uber. They responded me with:
> 
> "*We work hard to partner with the best drivers, so we are following up with your driver about this immediately."*
> 
> ...


Uber has always been driver un-friendly. I'm surprised can't even come up with any new canned responses.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> So you ratted out your fellow Uber driver (no contest on my part: if he's driving a vehicle other than the one he was approved on, he had it coming). That part of your story is clear.
> 
> The second part I don't understand. Another passenger ratted you out, and you're complaining about what?


I want to see my negative comment so I will know what to improve on.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Was your driver friendly and got you to your destination in a safe and timely manner? If so, why did you rat him out? Just because you were annoyed you probably cost him his job. What if he has a family to support? Sometimes in life you are left with a decision to either do wrong or right. Try to make it so you always do the right thing. Yes, it was correct of you to rat him out by following the rules but in return you could have crippled his income for a very small reason. I never ever mess with anyones income unless it is nessacary.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> it is nessacary.


I think that belongs in the protection thread


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

He did the right thing by letting Uber know.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> He did the right thing by letting Uber know.


Yes, but in the process he may have caused the driver to lose his job and if he had family ,then his family suffers in the process. If not his family, hurt himself be taking away his money for him to feed himself. You can say " The driver did this himself by choosing to not follow the rules" but in the end the driver was not hurting anyone.

Lets put it this way, lets saw you saw a guy steal some food ,then see him bring food for his kid who was hungry. Would you call the cops on him? Not exactly the same situation but the same concept.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Idk everyone thinks differently and i dont expect people to agree with me. Thats just how i see things. Either way it doesnt matter.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

He can just fix the car thing by putting the right car. If his car is eligible then he shouldn't be driving for uber. I as a pax wouldn't want to ride in a car with broken mirrors.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess if there is a positive about the uber ratings system, I would say at least 20% of the discussions on this forum are about just that.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> He can just fix the car thing by putting the right car. If his car is eligible then he shouldn't be driving for uber. I as a pax wouldn't want to ride in a car with broken mirrors.


Maybe at the end of the trip , try to advise the driver by saying

"Hey, your mirror is broken and this is the wrong car. You might want to change that because the next pax might not like it and will complain"

Or if you noticed it was the wrong car than dont get in the ride if you dont feel comfortable. Just listing some ideas that might be better than telling uber.


----------

